# Johnson and Johnson Sunscreen Recall



## Melaninme (Jul 15, 2021)

__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jul 15, 2021)

Melaninme said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Johnson & Johnson been having hella recalls lately


----------



## dancinstallion (Jul 15, 2021)

Johnson and johnson stay giving people cancer with their products.  
Sun screen is put on multiple times a day. This is sad that the very product used to protect is also harming you.


----------



## nysister (Aug 6, 2021)

I've been using Black Girl Sunscreen. It works well, and I haven't heard of any recalls.


----------



## spacetygrss (Aug 8, 2021)

nysister said:


> I've been using Black Girl Sunscreen. It works well, and I haven't heard of any recalls.


Literally my favorite sunscreen.


----------



## nysister (Aug 8, 2021)

spacetygrss said:


> Literally my favorite sunscreen.


Right! No more blue or purple streaks. It also leaves my skin looking and feeling silky. They've found a great niche.


----------

